# Carbs after training reduces total testosterone



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Carbs after training reduces total testosterone Posted by steroidt on Dec 1st, 2010 and filed under Research Updates. You can follow any responses to this entry through the RSS 2.0. Responses are currently closed, but you can trackback from your own site. andogenAlthough we???d caution you not to read too much into this study, the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

